# Thomas Skidsteers



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

I am looking at a Thomas T233HD skid steer. Anybody have any good or experience with them?


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a 243 hds. It is a good strong machine. I think in general, they are simple and well built. You need to check all the usual used machine stuff. I don't know what engine the 233 has, mine has a Deutz.


----------

